# New Tassie Tiger - Kookaburra Katties



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, just wanted to say that my new Tassie-Tiger arrived today from Wombat. As usual the fit and finish are great and really liking this smaller frame design - its the second of this design I have and they are fast becoming my go-to katties.

Pics can be seen on Wombats- Kookaburra Katies face book page. The new one I have is the Denim Micarta on Spotted Gum frame. Thanks and regards.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Cheers for that! 

A couple of pics to make it easier.


----------



## wolfking44 (May 22, 2013)

drool...cooool


----------

